# Where is "Windows Update" In W10?, How can I make an IE 12 (Microsoft Edge) DT Shrtct



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello Just fiddlin' with W10 for first time, Anyone know Where "Windows Update" is in W10 (can't find it in Control Panel, where it usually is), Also How can I make an IE 12 (Microsoft Edge) Desktop Shortcut? (I right click Icon on Start, and taskbar in attempt to go to properties, to go to file location, But there is no properties option to click...)

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Windows update settings is in the settings tab on the start menu. look for Update and Security


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

And Edge is already located on the Taskbar,


----------



## JoeyG (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks!, Found Windows Update..

A customer prefers Edge/IE with an additional shortcut on Desktop..

I appreciate it!


----------

